# Eurtrade Capital



## Donegaldemon (4 October 2012)

Hi, has anybody in here ever came across company called Eurtrade Capital? their an aussie company that trade on world indices using a betting platform called Bet on Markets.com.Just wondering if anyone has had an experience with them.

cheers


----------



## ticky (5 March 2013)

*Eurtrade Capital - Scam or Not*

The question on my lips for about a week or so was about Eurtrade.

After exhausting research, involving the SA Police Freud Squad & ASIC, I feel I am now in a position to answer this question for anybody looking at Eurtrade Capital Pty Ltd.

*Eurtrade claim they are registered with ASIC*, - They Are.

*They claim they have never had a complaint against them & you can check this with ASIC* - The truth is they have never had a SUCSESSFUL complaint lodged againt them, BUT I know for a fact they have had a complaint made against them *BECAUSE I MADE IT*. 
What Eurtrade is offering is not illeagle.  It is highly questionable, & iMO Immoral, but not illeagle.  Thats why ASIC have no Sucsessful claim against them.

For your $7500, Eurtrade is offering you tipping information on certain index trading.  you bet that the index will go up or down.  if your bet is correct you win.  the odds are 50/50 & they claim that if you loose, you simply double you bet on the next one and so on.  You can do exactly the same thing using a coin, & provided you dont  run out of money first, you will always win by doubling your bet. 

While they have been investigated several times, their carefuly worded contract does actually tell you that they are not investing your $7500, but providing you with information for it, which they do.  If the information turns out to be incorrect, bad luck,  if you have a win, thats ok to because it cost hem nothing either way.  You are placing your bets with a seperate company, which you can open an account with for free, so the short story is for an investment of $7500 you have a 50/50 chance of betting on a winner, the exact same chance you would have if you just started betting on which way an index would go whitout paying $7500.


EURTRADE CAPITAL have a very good sales pitch, it sound great, They even give you an opertunity to use their system one time for free using bogas money.  They are very convincing & very persistant.

If you are considering investing with EURTRADE, try this instead,  Go to the casino, & bet the whole $7500 on Black.  You will have the exact same 50/50 chance of winning, & you got you tip from me for free & I DON'TGARRANTEE RESULTS EITHER.

IF IT SOUNDS TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE THEN ..... (Do I really need to finish this)


ticky


----------



## tech/a (5 March 2013)

Hmmm.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (5 March 2013)

Something fishy, that's for sure.

Maybe a "good cop bad cop" routine.

from:   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Good_cop/bad_cop


There are various countermeasures available that can disrupt the tactic or cause it to backfire:

    An experienced subject may choose to deliberately bait the 'bad cop' with provocative behavior of his own short of violent provocation (such as derogatory remarks about the bad cop or his family, racial, ethnic and gender slurs if applicable, offensive gestures), hoping that the 'bad cop' will lose self-control and react violently towards the subject. Most liberal democracies expect professionalism from law enforcement personnel, so any physical violence towards a subject during interrogation in the absence of bona fide physical provocation could compromise the prosecution's case or lead to civil or criminal legal consequences for the interrogators.[citation needed]
    Severe verbal abuse or otherwise insulting behavior targeted at the 'good cop' has also proven highly disruptive on occasion


----------



## CanOz (5 March 2013)

on the way....


----------



## stockymike (29 March 2013)

aaphilo said:


> hi there! I just saw this thread. Actually I am there member since July 2012. The profit is good if you are lucky....their bets/predictions are mostly correct. I am going to re-sale my subscription as becuase per my faith I can not earn on betting.....
> 
> thanks





Hi mate,
Would you care to define "mostly correct"?? LOL Are we talking barely 55% of the time or are we talking 80%+?

Thanks


----------



## Antho (26 April 2013)

I agree with Ticky. How did you go with the complaint?


----------



## Antho (26 April 2013)

I agree with you Ticky.

You are better hitting red or black at the casino.

They were very persistent in selling me their product. Always calling me.
How did you go with the complaint?

I wouldn't be surprised either if they are working with Betsonmarkets (the platform).

Betsonmarkets started to delete there history on the past indexes.

They claim that they have analysts in the UK. I highly doubt it.

Something really fishy going on.


----------



## Antho (26 April 2013)

I may have a way to get your money back. Tick

message me. your contact details


----------



## chayward (31 May 2013)

Antho said:


> I may have a way to get your money back. Tick
> 
> message me. your contact details




Please let me know how, I have invested with them and gone through a whole thing with consumer affairs.


----------



## chayward (31 May 2013)

I signed up with them in Dec 2012.
I spoke to a consultant named Steve who upon sign up assured me that refunds were permitted.

Shortly after signing up, I found the system good as I was winning on the first go but then they started getting less accurate and stopped sending alerts on Fridays.

After I lost a fair bit with two losses in two nights I called for a refund and they refused.

I went with a hole thing with consumer affairs victoria and did not get anywhere because their contract is worded very well so theres no real way around it.

Originally I would have recommended them absolutely but now I believe them to just be far too shady and would not recommend them at all, I can think of many better ways to invest $7700.


----------



## chayward (6 June 2013)

aaphilo said:


> Hi Stocky!
> 
> Its 55% of the time. And as I have said only if you are lucky. I just stopped trading after one month of my initial sign up with them because of multiple losses in succession. Ever since I am in negotiations with them to re-sale my subscription. Their system/service is devoid of any professional analysis (they actually mention some analysts in UK) and is simply based on theory of probability and capitalizing on odds stacking and as everyone is saying on the forum its analogy can rightly be flipping a coin for heads and tails 50/50 chance/odds.




Hi Aaphilo,

When did you sign up may I ask?
I pretty much did the same thing.

Also just asking the general population here, who here thinks my above post calling their company shady and refering to a staff member by the first name which was a substituted name, was defamatory?

Careful what you say here guys, if you are with them, they will call you and complain.


----------



## stockGURU (6 June 2013)

chayward said:


> Also just asking the general population here, who here thinks my above post calling their company shady and refering to a staff member by the first name which was a substituted name, was defamatory?
> 
> Careful what you say here guys, if you are with them, they will call you and complain.




Of course it's not defamatory. These scumbags are trying to bully and intimidate you, hoping that you will stop posting about your experiences with them. I'm sure this thread shows up prominently in Google for a search of their company name.

Don't let them scare you, they're bluffing. The last thing they want is the bright light of the legal system shone on their shady activities. Read up about defamation here. If you're telling the truth and simply expressing your honestly held opinions based on your experiences, you have absolutely nothing to worry about.

EurTrade Capital looks like another index trading scam. There are a bunch of them and they are almost always run out of the Gold Coast, even if they have a virtual office in Sydney listed as their main address.


----------



## chayward (12 June 2013)

stockGURU said:


> Of course it's not defamatory. These scumbags are trying to bully and intimidate you, hoping that you will stop posting about your experiences with them. I'm sure this thread shows up prominently in Google for a search of their company name.
> 
> Don't let them scare you, they're bluffing. The last thing they want is the bright light of the legal system shone on their shady activities. Read up about defamation here. If you're telling the truth and simply expressing your honestly held opinions based on your experiences, you have absolutely nothing to worry about.
> 
> EurTrade Capital looks like another index trading scam. There are a bunch of them and they are almost always run out of the Gold Coast, even if they have a virtual office in Sydney listed as their main address.




I know, I have no problems if they want to hold it against me or take action because when I signed up I was actually blatantly lied to about refunds.

I can't say it is a scam though, they do send alerts almost every night (only 4 a week on the basic package, they never send on a Friday so don't let the website fool you, its only 4 alerts).
Mostly the alerts are correct, even if they do get alot of lucky 3rd hour trades. (The first and second hour trades can be significantly (up to 100 points) different to what they predict).
For instance, last night the predicted the German Index to rise.
In the first hour alone it fell from 8240.70  to 8181.94 and kept falling in the second hour, only to rise just enough to not lose on the 3rd hour.

I would not call that accurate, more so lucky as technically the index did not rise at all, it sunk so significantly that it only took a 2 point rise to win.

My complaint with them is there poor conduct, any service should be based on customer satisfaction.
The extremely high cost of signing up and the long term contract only demonstrates that they clearly have trouble retaining customers, otherwise they would be able to triple their business by offering a monthly subscription.

They are dishonest at sign up and are the type that will say and do anything to get pen to paper, once that happens your screwed, say good bye to your hard earned cash.
I was 18 on sign up and after being suggested by them got a credit card and bought the subscription (they promised it would be paid back before I even got charged interest).
It financially screwed me and I am still facing reprocussions and consequences.

I even got advice from Consumer Affairs Victoria who gave a few suggestions and they are well aware of the business and all the others run from the Gold Coast.

Would I recommend EurTrade Capital?
Absolutely NOT!!

It will take a hell of alot of service and accuracy to change my mind about them.
The sad thing is that if they actually focused on customers more and accuracy, they would be a great business but at the moment it sucks!

To the legal team at EurTrade Capital that are most likely reading this post.
Everyone has a right to an opinion, you have earned my opinion and I am expressing it openly as I wish.
This is not defamotory as you said, its 100% honest and truthful and I am protection other peoples rights to their own hard earned cash.


----------



## stockGURU (12 June 2013)

chayward said:


> I can't say it is a scam though, they do send alerts almost every night (only 4 a week on the basic package, they never send on a Friday so don't let the website fool you, its only 4 alerts).
> Mostly the alerts are correct, even if they do get alot of lucky 3rd hour trades. (The first and second hour trades can be significantly (up to 100 points) different to what they predict).
> For instance, last night the predicted the German Index to rise.
> In the first hour alone it fell from 8240.70  to 8181.94 and kept falling in the second hour, only to rise just enough to not lose on the 3rd hour.




On their website they promise anywhere from $400 to $1,200 net profit a week. If you are not achieving that then it's a scam. It's a scam because they are not delivering what the promise. If they are lying to you, it's a scam as no legitimate business lies to its clients.

I think you will find that Eurtrade Capital will disappear as soon as the amount of complaints against them reach a certain level. Then they will simply start a new company, create a new website and they will be off again.

If you want to see how it all works, check out this forum thread: http://www.trade2win.com/boards/first-steps/37512-pgi.html

The company names are different but the scam is the same.


----------



## chayward (13 June 2013)

stockGURU said:


> On their website they promise anywhere from $400 to $1,200 net profit a week. If you are not achieving that then it's a scam. It's a scam because they are not delivering what the promise. If they are lying to you, it's a scam as no legitimate business lies to its clients.
> 
> I think you will find that Eurtrade Capital will disappear as soon as the amount of complaints against them reach a certain level. Then they will simply start a new company, create a new website and they will be off again.
> 
> ...




Their claims are accurate on most weeks (I am on the basic package so $400 - $600 p/w is the claim) although trading on $100 it is never $600 and if it goes into third hour trades then it is usually only about $60 profit because the trades are always about 55 - 65% to buy.

If they shut down while the contract is still current I will be bringing down full force legal action against them so they had better stay current for atleast the time being.

Many legitimate companies would offer upgrades, refunds or replacements to inconvenienced or dissatisfied customers whilst EurTrade do the complete opposite and just throw in more denials, lies or legal action.

Personally I find this incredibly bad business practice, threatening legal action against a customer for merely expressing an honest opinion, I am a business owner myself and for any poor feedback we do everything in our power to positively change that feedback whether it be refund, product replacement or upgrade depending on the case.


----------



## chayward (4 July 2013)

Just an update on my recent start again in trading with the alerts.

For the last month every night (Mon to Thurs) has been accurate and profitable, if they keep this track record up I would almost consider recommending them although the price and long term contract is still a significant hurdle.

Most nights have been first hour trades with maybe about 4 third hour trades in the last month and no losses.

I will let you know when I get a loss or if the alerts become more dodgy but currently they are pretty good and reliable.


----------



## stockGURU (4 July 2013)

chayward said:


> Just an update on my recent start again in trading with the alerts.
> 
> For the last month every night (Mon to Thurs) has been accurate and profitable, if they keep this track record up I would almost consider recommending them although the price and long term contract is still a significant hurdle.
> 
> ...




Hi Chayward, how about posting some of these alerts live so we know what is being sent out to subscribers?  If you are now profitable, as you claim, it can't hurt to let others see what kind of service people get for their money from Eurtrade.


----------



## PaulNSW (8 July 2013)

What about listing the last 50 alerts and the results so a actual percenage can be calculated?


----------



## stockGURU (8 July 2013)

PaulNSW said:


> What about listing the last 50 alerts and the results so a actual percenage can be calculated?




Live trades are a lot harder to manipulate or fake. It's easy to post hindsight trades that have been altered to be misleading or are simply made up. This is not possible when posting live trades. It will be apparent very quickly whether a live trade is successful or not.


----------



## Dante07 (12 July 2013)

I’m not going to comment on my dealings until I have exhausted all my options and every opportunity has been given to resolve my concerns.

But if you want information I can give an example as I won’t be disclosing sensitive information. Stats below are over a continuous 6 week period taken in the past 12 months.

6 weeks =  30 trade alerts

No trade alerts = 7

Successful in first hour = 16

Successful in second hour = 3

Successful in third hour = 2

Unsuccessful trades = 2

So what’s that equate to in dollars based on placing $100 bets (assuming return is double the bet placed)

First hour 16 x $100 = $1600

Second hour (-3 x $100) + (3 x 200) = $300

Third hour (-2 x $100) + (-2 x $200) + (2 x $400) = $200

Unsuccessful (-2 x $100) + (-2 x $200) + (-2 x $400) = -$1400

Total Profit over a 6 week period = $700 = $116.67 per week


I take no responsibility for the accuracy of the information listed. The information listed is my own personal view and understanding of index trading based on training and information provided by other parties. This information is not advice and is not to be used for any other purpose other than an example. You should always seek legal and financial advice before trying to make money with anyone other than a Casino.


----------



## chayward (16 July 2013)

First loss yesterday in at least 6 weeks.
Seemed like quite a bad one because they predicted the DAX to rise but it seemed so much like it should have fallen.
This could be a turning point, either its a one off or there will be consecutive losses, will update soon.


----------



## chayward (16 July 2013)

chayward said:


> First loss yesterday in at least 6 weeks.
> Seemed like quite a bad one because they predicted the DAX to rise but it seemed so much like it should have fallen.
> This could be a turning point, either its a one off or there will be consecutive losses, will update soon.




Sorry, just noticed all the replies.

Unfortunately it would be a breach of contract to publish live trades and considering I know they do monitor this forum and thread as I have been contacted by them in regards to my comment on them being "shady" with threats of legal action for defaming them. (Their words not mine).

Starting from yesterday I will start keeping track of the trades and their success and publish them here.
Yesterday was a complete utter failure and seemed more like a blatant guess than an actual analysed alert.

Ultimately however, I do not recommend this service nor company.
Once you are with them, you have absolutely no hope what so ever in leaving them (with your money back).
Even if you try to be fair and only ask for the remainding subscription or a resale.
I have tried Consumer Affairs, Direct negotiation, I have spoken to a lawyer, I have spoken to the Director.
They have a well written contract and obviously invest all my money in a good legal team because I simply cannot get my money back which is the absolute only thing that will make me happy with this service.
Sure, they might have a slightly better (more accurate) alert history than competition but the losses are still too often to actually make and real money from this.

If anyone has any suggestions, please let me know.

- - - Updated - - -

I should also note that I currently have the basic package.
On their website it says it has the potential to earn $400 - $600 per a week.
I should note that the entire time I have been with them (over 6 months) I have not ever received more than four alerts a week as they do not send out alerts on Fridays.


----------



## PaulNSW (18 July 2013)

chayward said:


> Sorry, just noticed all the replies.
> 
> Unfortunately it would be a breach of contract to publish live trades and considering I know they do monitor this forum and thread as I have been contacted by them in regards to my comment on them being "shady" with threats of legal action for defaming them. (Their words not mine).
> 
> ...




What about publishing trades that have already expired?  Would that be a breach on the conditions that way others could compare their trades to the trades that they receive and see if they receive the same or a different trade.

What has your lawyer said about the company advertising the potential to earn $400-$600 per week?


----------



## chayward (25 July 2013)

Yet another loss tonight, second in less than 10 days which equates to a $1400 total loss in a two week period.
That is using their system and their recommendations.

Now with a significantly lowered account, the total nightly trade amount will now need to drop to a meager $50 to avoid further loss resulting in account being emptied.
This means that in order to regain that $1400 loss, I would need to trade every night (only 4 nights a week) for 7 weeks!! And thats assuming there is no more losses.

This is honestly THE worst decision I have ever made joining this service, since joining it has caused me nothing but financial difficulties and screwed me over for a long time. I was 18 at the time and obviously niave just looking to make a quick buck.
Take my advice, DO NOT JOIN!


----------



## Mr Jefferson (26 July 2013)

Dante07 said:


> I’m not going to comment on my dealings until I have exhausted all my options and every opportunity has been given to resolve my concerns.
> 
> But if you want information I can give an example as I won’t be disclosing sensitive information. Stats below are over a continuous 6 week period taken in the past 12 months.
> 
> ...




Q: Are these figures above correct? I doubt it. 1st of all If you have a win are you really winning 100%? NO.
All online brokers take a commission - So these figures are already incorrect just by looking at them. NOT to mention the maths behind this strategy..When I was contacted by this group and I went into the website I couldn't see any results, nothing to give me any confidence to go any further...They kept calling so this is why I am here because after scratching a little deeper it is what I thought it was. dodgy. I also found out they are also know as EtCapital, based on the gold coast in QLD.

- - - Updated - - -



Mr Jefferson said:


> Q: Are these figures above correct? I doubt it. 1st of all If you have a win are you really winning 100%? NO.
> All online brokers take a commission - So these figures are already incorrect just by looking at them. NOT to mention the maths behind this strategy..When I was contacted by this group and I went into the website I couldn't see any results, nothing to give me any confidence to go any further...They kept calling so this is why I am here because after scratching a little deeper it is what I thought it was. dodgy. I also found out they are also know as EtCapital, based on the gold coast in QLD.





so peoples make sure you scratch for the worm, and if you scratch harden enough you will find more than just a worm but  a pile of poooop!!!!!


----------



## chayward (1 August 2013)

Mr Jefferson, I too just found out their relation with ET Capital, and if you think about it its pretty obvious (ET Capital is short for EurTrade)

Unfortunately most of us bit the bullet too early and have suffered for it but learnt however thanks for your advice.

Also in regards to your comment about the figures, you never get 100% its usually between 85% and 95% so thats all your really making.

The question is...
How the hell do we get them or atleast get our money back.



Mr Jefferson said:


> Q: Are these figures above correct? I doubt it. 1st of all If you have a win are you really winning 100%? NO.
> All online brokers take a commission - So these figures are already incorrect just by looking at them. NOT to mention the maths behind this strategy..When I was contacted by this group and I went into the website I couldn't see any results, nothing to give me any confidence to go any further...They kept calling so this is why I am here because after scratching a little deeper it is what I thought it was. dodgy. I also found out they are also know as EtCapital, based on the gold coast in QLD.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


----------



## PaulNSW (2 August 2013)

What has your lawyer said about their website displaying depending on what package you sign up for a weekly return of $400 to $1200 net profit per week?




chayward said:


> Mr Jefferson, I too just found out their relation with ET Capital, and if you think about it its pretty obvious (ET Capital is short for EurTrade)
> 
> Unfortunately most of us bit the bullet too early and have suffered for it but learnt however thanks for your advice.
> 
> ...


----------



## chayward (3 August 2013)

Well although what they do is highly unethical in business practice and very immoral, they "technically" have not done anything wrong, they have covered their arses enough to have very loose guidelines and an easy way of sticking within the boundry.
Although on the basic package if you stick to the $100 trade recommendation you will NEVER make $600 a week, and only really make about $300 if your lucky.




PaulNSW said:


> What has your lawyer said about their website displaying depending on what package you sign up for a weekly return of $400 to $1200 net profit per week?


----------



## PaulNSW (5 August 2013)

Wouldnt that then fall under false and misleading advertising if you based on signing agreement with them with those returns guaranteed?



chayward said:


> Well although what they do is highly unethical in business practice and very immoral, they "technically" have not done anything wrong, they have covered their arses enough to have very loose guidelines and an easy way of sticking within the boundry.
> Although on the basic package if you stick to the $100 trade recommendation you will NEVER make $600 a week, and only really make about $300 if your lucky.


----------



## chayward (7 August 2013)

PaulNSW said:


> Wouldnt that then fall under false and misleading advertising if you based on signing agreement with them with those returns guaranteed?




Well yes and no, because if you don't include the commission taken by the platform (which technically they don't its like you don't count tax when talking gross profit) and if you get a week totally correct then yes, you may make $400.

But thats the absolute MAXIMUM. But because its there, they are covered.


----------



## chayward (18 August 2013)

Aaphilo, I would go with Mr Jeffersons advice, try ringing ET Capital as this is EurTrades new company.

I have spoken to a few people who say that EurTrade is packing up and switching to a new company due to all the terrible feedback which makes sales hard.

As with your resale, I have asked them the same thing and if you have been asking them for 13 months well I signed up last December so you have no chance.

These people are essentially scam artists, that only very thing line that gets them out of that description is their contract and how it is written.


----------



## oz101 (3 October 2013)

I was contacted by ET Capital today, the spill they gave me over the phone was identical to what has been said on this thread, very appealing I was a excited about the prospect just what I had been looking for, but it did sound to good to be true.  So I Google it, within 2 minutes of searching alarm bells started ringing, then I came across this forum.
There isn't a chance in hell that they are getting a single cent of my money.

Thanks Guys.

If it sounds to good to be true then Google it.


----------



## Kinghorne (10 October 2013)

oz101 said:


> I was contacted by ET Capital today, the spill they gave me over the phone was identical to what has been said on this thread, very appealing I was a excited about the prospect just what I had been looking for, but it did sound to good to be true.  So I Google it, within 2 minutes of searching alarm bells started ringing, then I came across this forum.
> There isn't a chance in hell that they are getting a single cent of my money.
> 
> Thanks Guys.
> ...



Same as oz101, ... I was contacted today ...and the spiel sounds great, but I always do my due diligence before parting with capital. Thank you all for taking the time to inform others. I will be notifying them that I am not interested.


----------



## Joe Blow (11 October 2013)

I have just removed some posts from this thread.

Eur Trade Capital offered a refund to a person who posted in this thread complaining about the company, but only on the condition that they arrange to have their critical posts removed. 

I have removed those posts at the request of the person who posted them, but feel that an explanation as to why they were removed was necessary.

Eur Trade Capital is also known as ET Capital.


----------



## chayward (27 October 2013)

Joe Blow said:


> I have just removed some posts from this thread.
> 
> Eur Trade Capital offered a refund to a person who posted in this thread complaining about the company, but only on the condition that they arrange to have their critical posts removed.
> 
> ...




Well that is ridiculous.
They contacted me with threats of legal action due to my 100% honest opinions of them and they do not have the courtesy to offer me a refund.
May I ask who it was that go it? It may be handy to know how they got a refund.
I am 19 and EurTrade Capital put me in $7700 of debt! I have contacted them and enquired about resubscription, I contacted Consumer Affairs and even told them that it their spiel was false advertising as I made a point of refunds being allowed and the agent clearly stated that they were allowed yet naÃ¯ve me did not change the contract.

If anyone has any solutions, PLEASE let me know.


----------



## Kinghorne (29 October 2013)

After several phone calls from the people at ET Capital recently I finally managed to convince them that I wasn't buying. They tried a couple of different salespeople over several phone calls in an attempt to get me to sign up.  Towards the end of the last phone the salesperson started to get extremely aggressive in trying to convince me to part with my money. I even got the "_pay half now and if you don't make the full amount in profit in a few weeks then they won't ask for the balance_" and "_we can arrange for a couple of free trades to show it works_".

One of the main issues I had was that they expected me to just take there word that it was easy .... In my experience making money is never easy, it requires much due diligence and effort. I figured that if this system was so good then they really shouldn't have to do the hard sell, ... people would be queuing up to sign. It may well be legit and people who are using the system are making good money, but it just set alarm bells ringing in my head. My decision was right for me, but others may think differently ... I'm not trying to convince anyone one way or the other .... I'm just saying that I'm very comfortable with my decision not to subscribe.

Kinghorne

PS ... It would be good to hear from some of the 6000+ subscribers they told me they had that could vouch for the authenticity and success of this program.


----------



## chayward (30 October 2013)

Kinghorne said:


> After several phone calls from the people at ET Capital recently I finally managed to convince them that I wasn't buying. They tried a couple of different salespeople over several phone calls in an attempt to get me to sign up.  Towards the end of the last phone the salesperson started to get extremely aggressive in trying to convince me to part with my money. I even got the "_pay half now and if you don't make the full amount in profit in a few weeks then they won't ask for the balance_" and "_we can arrange for a couple of free trades to show it works_".
> 
> One of the main issues I had was that they expected me to just take there word that it was easy .... In my experience making money is never easy, it requires much due diligence and effort. I figured that if this system was so good then they really shouldn't have to do the hard sell, ... people would be queuing up to sign. It may well be legit and people who are using the system are making good money, but it just set alarm bells ringing in my head. My decision was right for me, but others may think differently ... I'm not trying to convince anyone one way or the other .... I'm just saying that I'm very comfortable with my decision not to subscribe.
> 
> ...




Hey Kinghorne,

I am one of those terribly unlucky "6000+ subscribers".
Your decision not to join was right, if you parted with your money, all I can say is I hope you kissed it good bye because your not seeing it again.

I cannot speak for all the sales people but the one I dealt with was incredibly misleading. He clearly stated that refunds were perfectly acceptable and allowed. Well they are not.

I would give anything to relive that phone call and tell them where to go!


----------



## chayward (30 October 2013)

It seems as though they have quit on ET Capital as well.
I have been trying to get into contact with both EurTrade and ET Capital via phone and email with absolutely no luck or reply.


----------



## PaulNSW (14 November 2013)

chayward said:


> It seems as though they have quit on ET Capital as well.
> I have been trying to get into contact with both EurTrade and ET Capital via phone and email with absolutely no luck or reply.




Have you called in on their offices?  Or have a friend drop in if your not in the state?


----------



## chayward (14 November 2013)

PaulNSW said:


> Have you called in on their offices?  Or have a friend drop in if your not in the state?




I have called their offices and emailed. Both ET and Eurtrade.

No responses at all.


----------



## chayward (14 November 2013)

There have been some weeks where you do not even get 4 trade alerts which means that their claims of $400 - $600 a week based on $100 trades are far from accurate.
With only ONE trade alert per week night, $600 is impossible. Then they DO NOT send an alert on Friday nights as supposedly the markets are too volatile which is inaccurate.

I desperation, I have recently been in contact with Consumer Affairs who has heard of them before, I have contacted my lawyer (which I recommend doing everyone, if you are a customer, you have reasonable grounds for a lawsuit).
Today Tonight has also shown interest in the case that I sent them 3 months ago, they contacted me last week.

If you are a customer of theirs, we need to bring them down. My experience with them is that they are incredibly dishonest, avoid contact and do not stick to their word. They are immoral.

I have tried to contact both ET Capital and Eurtrade Capital over the last few weeks via phone and email trying to negotiate terms for a refund.
I was even reasonable to only accept a partial refund of $5133 since I have technically used one year of my 3 year subscription (total cost: $7700).

The difference is, I was blatantly lied to in the sign up process, my consultant said very clearly that refunds are acceptable. He even claimed to have cleared it with customer service.

If you are reading this, I encourage you to take action, you have been wronged and deserve justice.

If you are not a customer, PLEASE DO NOT consider even signing up, stop all contact with these people.
Spread the word on other forums and friends.


----------



## Kinghorne (19 November 2013)

Chayward, ..... I wish you the every success in your pursuit of your refund and thank you for enlightening others of your dealings with this company. They weren't pleasant to deal with from my experience.

Kinghorne ..


----------



## JBond (6 January 2014)

Dammit! Looks like I've been done aswell. Is this post still active? 



chayward said:


> There have been some weeks where you do not even get 4 trade alerts which means that their claims of $400 - $600 a week based on $100 trades are far from accurate.
> With only ONE trade alert per week night, $600 is impossible. Then they DO NOT send an alert on Friday nights as supposedly the markets are too volatile which is inaccurate.
> 
> I desperation, I have recently been in contact with Consumer Affairs who has heard of them before, I have contacted my lawyer (which I recommend doing everyone, if you are a customer, you have reasonable grounds for a lawsuit).
> ...


----------



## PaulNSW (5 February 2014)

chayward said:


> There have been some weeks where you do not even get 4 trade alerts which means that their claims of $400 - $600 a week based on $100 trades are far from accurate.
> With only ONE trade alert per week night, $600 is impossible. Then they DO NOT send an alert on Friday nights as supposedly the markets are too volatile which is inaccurate.
> 
> I desperation, I have recently been in contact with Consumer Affairs who has heard of them before, I have contacted my lawyer (which I recommend doing everyone, if you are a customer, you have reasonable grounds for a lawsuit).
> ...





How did you go with Today Tonight?


----------



## johnking (6 February 2014)

chayward said:


> There have been some weeks where you do not even get 4 trade alerts which means that their claims of $400 - $600 a week based on $100 trades are far from accurate.
> With only ONE trade alert per week night, $600 is impossible. Then they DO NOT send an alert on Friday nights as supposedly the markets are too volatile which is inaccurate.
> 
> I desperation, I have recently been in contact with Consumer Affairs who has heard of them before, I have contacted my lawyer (which I recommend doing everyone, if you are a customer, you have reasonable grounds for a lawsuit).
> ...





I will certainly spread the word. Just wondering how did you go with the refund and current affair?


----------



## Shorty49 (24 March 2014)

johnking said:


> I will certainly spread the word. Just wondering how did you go with the refund and current affair?




Further to this discussion, finding we did not wish to go ahead with the Agreement after the'training' period we have been unsuccessful in having any written correspondence responded to and only the phone receptionist and one employee have been available to speak to me for several months. 

The employee said he could not deal with my business and would have a manager call me... No call yet.


----------



## Shorty49 (25 March 2014)

Eurtrade Capital Pty Ltd is a registered Pty Ltd company in Queensland using the name ET Capital but does not show as registered business name as far as i can see.
However, there is a registered company in Victoria ET Capital Pty Ltd


----------



## Sam501 (3 April 2014)

I have been trying to get into contact with Eurtrade Capital for over 12 months regarding a refund that is due as in the original contract agreement that I signed with them there was a full money back guarantee if the Trade alerts did not have a minimum of 90% success rate within a 12 month period. 

I have sent letters via registered post (with confirmation by signature on return) regrading this refund and it was only after I submitted a online enquiry from their website with the name being "Office of Fair Trading" but my phone number and email address that someone called me back.
His name was Mark Nickels from their HR department and in the end said that I was entitled to the refund and would pass it onto their legal department for processing. That was about 3 months ago.
I have left messages and sent emails as well as submitting numerous online enquiries regarding the entitled refund but again they are not contactable.

I have no submitted all my information to the Office of Fair Trading in Queensland and am now seeking legal advice.
I am interested in contacting Today Tonight so if you have had a experience with Eurtrade Capital please PM me and we can get a group of people together to pursue this further and get the message out there to other Australians as this page is really to only review on the company itself.


----------



## Sam501 (3 April 2014)

Shorty49 said:


> Eurtrade Capital Pty Ltd is a registered Pty Ltd company in Queensland using the name ET Capital but does not show as registered business name as far as i can see.
> However, there is a registered company in Victoria ET Capital Pty Ltd




ET Capital looks and feels identical to Eurtrade Capital even their online enquiry form that you get from their websites are identical.  (See below, both submitted same day only about 1 hr apart - seems to use same online enquiry platform but the interesting part is the numbers are 399 enquires apart as if related somehow??)
The difference is that ET Capital has a different director than Eurtrade Capital and operate out of different states but I believe essentially the same thing.  I have even submitted online enquiries with ET Capital and are still waiting to hear back.
I guess the major difference is that ET Capital has links/ties (same registered trading address) to Goldman and Associates which from what I can see is an Accounting firm run out of Caulfield South in Victoria.


----------



## Shorty49 (3 April 2014)

Sam501 said:


> ET Capital looks and feels identical to Eurtrade Capital even their online enquiry form that you get from their websites are identical.  (See below, both submitted same day only about 1 hr apart - seems to use same online enquiry platform but the interesting part is the numbers are 399 enquires apart as if related somehow??)
> The difference is that ET Capital has a different director than Eurtrade Capital and operate out of different states but I believe essentially the same thing.  I have even submitted online enquiries with ET Capital and are still waiting to hear back.
> I guess the major difference is that ET Capital has links/ties (same registered trading address) to Goldman and Associates which from what I can see is an Accounting firm run out of Caulfield South in Victoria.
> 
> ...




The Agreement we signed was: 
...between ('Eurtrade Capital Pty Ltd ABN 91 152 486 783 (the "Seller"), an individual organised and existing under the laws of Queensland, Australia (hereafter referred to and known as ET Capital).....

I have checked the company details for Eurtrade PTY LTD and ET Capital PTY LTD.
They are two separate private companies with their own ACN, ABN and Director. 

However, Eurtrade Capital Pty Ltd in Queensland has also chosen to use the name ET Capital in correspondence, emaill address, web address and on correspondence letterheads. If it is simply taken as being an abbreviation of Eurtrade Capital Pty Ltd only the company ET Capital Pty Ltd could  probably object against the closeness of the association.

I am not sure if we are all dealing with the same company but know that the method of lack of response to any form of complaint after the sale of the product is very similar in all cases.


----------



## chayward (18 June 2014)

I would certainly be happy in assisting you or participating!
I sent the full details to both Today Tonight and ACA but never heard back.

These people are criminals and need to be put in prosecuted or at the very least forced to act decently.



Sam501 said:


> I have been trying to get into contact with Eurtrade Capital for over 12 months regarding a refund that is due as in the original contract agreement that I signed with them there was a full money back guarantee if the Trade alerts did not have a minimum of 90% success rate within a 12 month period.
> 
> I have sent letters via registered post (with confirmation by signature on return) regrading this refund and it was only after I submitted a online enquiry from their website with the name being "Office of Fair Trading" but my phone number and email address that someone called me back.
> His name was Mark Nickels from their HR department and in the end said that I was entitled to the refund and would pass it onto their legal department for processing. That was about 3 months ago.
> ...


----------

